# Icon



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd like to add a tiny picture or symbol next to my name to add some pizzazz to my posts. How do I do that?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla, you are an icon!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'd like to add a tiny picture or symbol next to my name to add some pizzazz to my posts. How do I do that?



Hi-
Go to your profile by clicking on your name in upper right corner of screen (after the Welcome). Then click on edit profile. On the left side of your profile page click on Edit Avatar. From there it should be fairly simple.

Maybe I should finally make one too! You notice that ****** Carlos changes his fairly regularly?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

itnavell said:


> Hi-
> Go to your profile by clicking on your name in upper right corner of screen (after the Welcome). Then click on edit profile. On the left side of your profile page click on Edit Avatar. From there it should be fairly simple.
> 
> Maybe I should finally make one too! You notice that ****** Carlos changes his fairly regularly?


Oops, correction once on your profile page, click on Customize Profile. Sorry about that. It's directly under your pretty gold stars!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Hi-
> Go to your profile by clicking on your name in upper right corner of screen (after the Welcome). Then click on edit profile. On the left side of your profile page click on Edit Avatar. From there it should be fairly simple.
> 
> Maybe I should finally make one too! You notice that ****** Carlos changes his fairly regularly?


Now I feel silly and out-of-touch. Of course, it's an avatar, not an icon. Must check out their original meanings in one of my history of religion books.

Thanks for the instructions, itnavell.

I have noticed that GC changes his frequently. Could he be suffering from multiple-personality syndrome?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Isla, you are an icon!


That's very sweet, but I´m not sure how to take your comment.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mission accomplished!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Positively! An iconic person is both unique and one to be admired.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Positively! An iconic person is both unique and one to be admired.


Well, what can I say except, Thank you .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> positively! An iconic person is both unique and one to be admired.


this!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Well, what can I say except, Thank you .


De nada! Good, no accents as don't want to restart that dialog. Yes, I do know that should have upside down exclamation point "antes de".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> ¡De nada! Good, no accents as don't want to restart that dialog. Yes, I do know that should have upside down exclamation point "antes de".


No problem for me to add the upside-down exclamation point for you  .


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Now I feel silly and out-of-touch. Of course, it's an avatar, not an icon. Must check out their original meanings in one of my history of religion books.
> 
> Thanks for the instructions, itnavell.
> 
> I have noticed that GC changes his frequently. Could he be suffering from multiple-personality syndrome?


You're welcome. Maybe I'll play around and make an avatar tonight.
Rather I think he suffers from a dry,  quirky sense of humor!


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Can someone help me? Every time I try to set an avatar uploading it from my computer, an "uploading error" message appears and when I try to use a link from another site, it tells me the file is invalid D:

EDIT: I can see my image! Mmmm... Everyone else can see it too?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Quetza said:


> Can someone help me? Every time I try to set an avatar uploading it from my computer, an "uploading error" message appears and when I try to use a link from another site, it tells me the file is invalid D:
> 
> EDIT: I can see my image! Mmmm... Everyone else can see it too?



Looks fine from here!


----------

